
‘BrainCheck’ App Could Provide Guidance for Athletic Concussions - dpflan
http://www.houstonpublicmedia.org/articles/news/2016/01/07/133249/braincheck-app-developed-in-houston-could-provide-guidance-for-athletic-concussions/
======
dpflan
In general, regular 'brain health' checks could be useful outside of sports
injury investigation. From Marketplace Tech, an interview with the CEO of
BrainCheck alluded to multiple uses of the app including checking cognitive
impairment perhaps for manual laborers.

